# New Additions on trip to Chicago



## paphreek (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all! I just fininshed my first day of shopping on the OSM trip to the Chicagoland orchid festival. The notable pick ups came from a bonus stop at Orchids by the Ackers. I got a compot of Phrag. Olaf Gruss (pearceii x besseae flavum), a nice looking spicerianum (in bud), Paph (Acker's Pinnacle x Blanche Sawyer 'Snowman') (in bud), and two Paph armeniacums from different crosses (both in bud)! 

Tomorrow, we head to Natt's and Oak Hill with guest growers like Tom Larkin of Whipporwill and Parside Nursery.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 23, 2006)

Great picks! That's a trip I'd like to make, too, one of these days  I actually just picked up an Olaf Gruss compot myself. The plants in it are huge, considering the size that the mature plants will be.

- Matt


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds great, Ross!

Does Chuck have a very big nursery?

thanks


----------



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Great picks! That's a trip I'd like to make, too, one of these days  I actually just picked up an Olaf Gruss compot myself. The plants in it are huge, considering the size that the mature plants will be.
> 
> - Matt


Yes! I was really impressed with the size. People on our bus who saw the compot were already asking for individual plants.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Sounds great, Ross!
> 
> Does Chuck have a very big nursery?
> 
> thanks



Ackers is a fairly big operation that is owned by Chuck's sister and brother-in-law, I think. Chuck works there and has his separate flask business. Like many greenhouses, they are into other plants as well as orchids.


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2006)

paphreek said:


> Ackers is a fairly big operation that is owned by Chuck's sister and brother-in-law, I think. Chuck works there and has his separate flask business. Like many greenhouses, they are into other plants as well as orchids.



I always wondered what the connection was between the two. 

Nice haul, Ross - now get out there and continue the shopping!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 23, 2006)

Very nice, can't wait to see the blooms


----------



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's a few highlights from today's shopping.

Natt's Orchids:
2 more Paph armeniacum (in bud)
2 Paph henryanum (in bud)
1 Paph charlesworthii (in bud)
1 Paph micranthum
1 Paph Papa Rohl

Oak Hill
5 Paph Mem Larry Heuer
Assorted complex Paphs

Tomorrow, on to Hauserman's with Fox Valley and Orchid Inn.

Parkside Nursery
1 humongous specimen Paph (Brandon Alexander x henryanum)(at least 15 growths, 3 in bud)

Whippoorwill Orchids
Division of Paph Huddle 'Joan' AM/AOS
Division of Paph Jack Tonkin 'Val's Choice' AM?/AOS

Tomorrow, on to Hausermans with Fox Valley and Orchid Inn!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow! Thats some serious shopping!

I'd be lying if I said I wan't a little jealous.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

That's it! 
I'm moving to the midwest! :sob:


----------



## TADD (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm Moving to Ross's House.What a Haul! My folks live about 10 minutes away from the Ackers. I have yet to visit them up there. Way too cold!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2006)

TADD said:


> I have yet to visit them up there. Way too cold!


Not yet. This latitude has (generally) pleasant Springs, Summers and early Fall. If only Winter wouldn't last 5 months, we'd have it made!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 24, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I also had the honor of meeting Leo Schordje at Oak Hill. We had a nice talk. He's a very interesting gentleman. I also spent some time talking to Tom Larkin. It was a very enjoyable day, in spite of the rain.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's a couple of highlights from Sunday:

Orchid Inn: 
Flask of Paph (S Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x niveum album)

Hausermans: 
Division of Paph Mildred Hunter 'Ileana' AM/AOS
Paph (Ruby Mist x henryanum) in bloom. Julie picked this one out. She has a good eye for flowers.
Paph (Clairkuli x venustum album) in bud.

I also got a NOID mini Paph from Windsong that is almost in bloom. They had done some flasking work for a guy who just disappeared and left them with the replates and no name. The only clue that will help with the ID is that this person had only done primary crosses in the past. I'll post pics when the flower is open and we can have some fun guessing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like some nice shopping. By the way, the people have the most massive Paphs at their greenhouses.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

OOPS, the people from Parkside..[that is ]


----------

